# Insurance for second car



## Chord of Souls (16 Mar 2004)

Hi all, 

Hope the combined wisdom of this board can help me.  

We have one family car at the moment - about to buy a second one for Mrs. Souls.  I've a full licence since the dawn of time - she a provisional.  Had one theft claim two years ago - *&^%ers nicked the car and damaged it.  But the claim was under my no claims protection so it didn't affect my premium.  

Now I'm told that I can't be a named driver on her car, because I've had a claim.  And I can't be the principal driver, because being honest the second car will be largely her car.  But I'd still like to be able to drive it sometimes.  

Does this make sense - I can't be allowed to drive my wife's car sometimes, because although I've a clean licence with no penalty points, and no claims of my own causing?

Thanks,


----------



## Statler (16 Mar 2004)

My policy covers me (third party only) to drive other cars, provided I do not own them. Does yours do the same, or does it exclude a car owned by the missus?


----------



## Chord of Souls (16 Mar 2004)

Aha!  That's why this board is so great.  Never thought of that.  

The operative clause on my policy is "Any other private Motor Car (excluding vans, minibuses and commercial vehicles) being driven by the insured provided such vehicle does not belong to the insured or his employer and is not hired to the insured under a hire purchase agreement.

That'll do me - I'll only be covered third party, but as I won't own the car, at least I'll be covered.

Thanks Statler.


----------



## rainyday (16 Mar 2004)

> Now I'm told that I can't be a named driver on her car, because I've had a claim.


Who is telling you this?


----------



## Johno (16 Mar 2004)

Make sure you are not insured with Eagle Star as under their driving of other car's extension they exclude driving of spouses vehicle.

Johno


----------



## Chord of Souls (16 Mar 2004)

Thanks for the further comments.  

RainyDay - It's AA that told me this - they're the broker and Royal & Sunalliance is the insurer.  Why?

Johno - See above.  Only reference I can see is the one I quoted above.  Thanks for the tip, though.


----------



## The Snork Maiden (16 Mar 2004)

*just to add...*

Hi Chord of Souls & others,

I have never dealt with AA for personal insurance but just thought you may be interested in this little snippet!

In work the delivery guy & directors (4) are all insured on a communal commercial van, just in case kinda thing.

OUr renewal was this month, AA (royal sun alliance) quoted 2453.00 for the lot.  Thought was high so rang around, get 1500, then 800 couldnt believe our luck, then one of the directors got a quote, same spec, for 645?  Crowd in blanchardstown (hutton I think).

So maybe worth trying other companies/brokers as I dont recommend the AA.

Cheers,
Snork Maiden.


----------



## rainyday (16 Mar 2004)

*Re: just to add...*

Just checking to see if you got it from the insurance company or was it just pub gossip.


----------



## Chord of Souls (17 Mar 2004)

*Re: just to add...*

Interesting.  I had planned a ring-around of companies, but hadn't really considered ringing around other brokers as I (obviously naively) assumed that AA would have access to the best deals due to their size.  

There is indeed a Hutton in Blanchardstown - J V Hutton Limited, ph. 01 8203722.  I'll include them in my list.  

Anyone got other recommendations for good car insurance brokers?

Thanks all.


----------



## Statler (17 Mar 2004)

*Re: just to add...*

I've used  and found them quite good both last year and on renewal this year. 
No connection to them at all, other than the above.
Not sure if you have seen it, but this thread might be useful too:


----------

